# Tri-Axle Snow Hauling Mass



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

How you doing i have several tri-axle dump trucks available 24/7 after the storm for snow hauling. Im fully licensed and insured. So if your in need of snow removal give me a call ill be more than happy to haul the snow away. My # is 508-802-1930 my name is Kevin


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

bump to the top, also available to haul salt


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

bump to the top can also haul salt if needed


----------



## brfootball45 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump to the top ill be around 24/7 after the storm if you need snow hauled


----------

